# prüfen, ob ein Zeichen ein Buchstabe ist



## Guest (12. Jan 2004)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, zu testen, ob ein Zeichen (char) ein Buchstabe ist? Ausser:


```
char[] abc ={'a','b','c','d','e','f','g','h','i','j','k','l','m','n','o',
		    'p','q','r','s','t','u','v','w','x','y','z',
  		    'A','B','C','D','E','F','G','H','I','J','K','L','M','N','O',
		    'P','Q','R','S','T','U','V','W','X','Y','Z'};
```
und dann prüfen, ob das Zeichen Element des Arrays ist.


----------



## bummerland (12. Jan 2004)

du könntest dir den bereich im ascii code raussuchen und prüfen, ob der ascii-wert deines zeichens darein passt.


----------



## stev.glasow (12. Jan 2004)

becstift hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du könntest dir den bereich im ascii code raussuchen und prüfen, ob der ascii-wert deines zeichens darein passt.



wieso ?
den abc-array hat er doch schon - er brauch doch nur noch zu prüfen ob das zu vergleichende zeichen in 'abc' enthalten ist.


```
public boolean isABC(char myChar)
{

char[] abc ={'a','b','c','d','e','f','g','h','i','j','k','l','m','n','o',
          'p','q','r','s','t','u','v','w','x','y','z',
            'A','B','C','D','E','F','G','H','I','J','K','L','M','N','O',
          'P','Q','R','S','T','U','V','W','X','Y','Z'}; 


for(int i; i < abc.length(); i++)
{
  if(abc[i] == myChar)
  {
         return true;
  }
}
return false;
}
```


----------



## Roar (12. Jan 2004)

ja hm wieso eifnach wenns auch kompliziert geht, wa? aber ich würd dir empfehlen dir mal die klasse Charachter anzugucken:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/Character.html
daraus die static methode isLeter(char c); sollte das problem lösen


----------



## stev.glasow (12. Jan 2004)

:roll:


----------



## bummerland (13. Jan 2004)

:roll:  :roll:


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2004)

Danke, genau das hab ich gesucht!

Merke: öfter mal die Docs durchstöbern...


----------

